# 2011 Cruze RPO Code List



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

*RPO Code List *
The following table provides the description of the Regular Production Option (RPO) codes that are available on the vehicle. The vehicle's RPO list is printed on the Service Parts Identification Label, located on the right hand glove box door.
*RPO Description*
01A TRIM COLOR SEAT - JET BLACK
01B TRIM COLOR SEAT - LT NEUTRAL
01K TRIM COLOR SEAT - BRICK
01S TRIM COLOR SEAT - MED TITANIUM
03C TRIM COLOR SEAT - FURY RED
04Y TRIM COLOR SEAT - Midnight Onyx
1AB TRIM COLOR DR PANEL - JET BLACK
1AC TRIM COLOR DR PANEL - LT NEUTRAL
1AR TRIM COLOR DR PANEL - MED TITANIUM
1BF TRIM COLOR DR PANEL - BRICK
1BY TRIM COLOR DR PANEL - FURY RED
1CN TRIM COLOR DR PANEL - Midnight Onyx 939T
4AA INTERIOR TRIM - JET BLACK
4BO INTERIOR TRIM - COCOA/LIGHT NEUTRAL
A51 SEAT - FRT BKT, CUSTOM
A53 ADJUSTER PASS ST - MANUAL, 6 WAY
A64 SEAT RR - SPLIT, FOLDING, 40/60
A69 RESTRAINT - SEAT BELT TENSIONER, FRT, VAR. 2
AAW INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #17
AAX INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #18
AAY INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #16
ABX INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #19
ABY INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #20
ACB INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #21
ACI INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #23
ACC INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #22
ADS ADJUSTER FRT ST - POWER, MULTI-DIRECTIONAL, RECLINER MANUAL, DRIVER
AEC WINDOW - POWER OPERATED, DRIVER EXPRESS DOWN
AED WINDOW - POWER OPERATED, PASSENGER, EXPRESS DOWN
AEQ WINDOW - POWER OPERATED, RR DRS, EXPRESS DOWN
AFA INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #1
AFB INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #2
AFC INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #3
AFF INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #6
AFG INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #7
AFK INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #11
AFN INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #14
AFO INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #15
AFP INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #44
AH4 ADJUSTER FRT ST - MANUAL, 6 WAY, DRIVER
AHN RESTRAINT PROVISIONS - LATCH
AJC RESTRAINT - HEAD, FRT SEAT, UP/DOWN ADJUSTMENT
AKK WINDSHIELD STYLE - ACOUSTIC PVB
AKP WINDOW TYPE - SOLAR ABSORBING
AKX WINDSHIELD TYPE - SOLAR ABSORBING
AL0 SENSOR INDICATOR - INFLATABLE RESTRAINT, FRT PASS/CHILD PRESENCE DETECTOR
AQP RESTRAINT - HEAD, RR SEAT, CENTER
ASV EQUIPMENT - SENSOR AIR MOISTURE & W/S TEMP
AU3 LOCK CONTROL - SIDE DR, ELEC
AWO RESTRAINT SYSTEM RR - SEAT BELT, REAR, 3 POINT, CTR
AXG WINDOW - POWER OPERATED-EXPRESS DRIVER UP/DOWN
AXJ VEHICLE TYPE - PASSENGER CAR
AYF RESTRAINT SYSTEM - SEAT, INFLATABLE, DRIVER & PASS FRT, FRT SEAT SIDE & RR SEAT SIDE, ROOF SIDE, KNEE
B34 COVERING FRT - FLOOR MATS, CARPETED INSERT
B35 COVERING REAR - FLOOR MATS, CARPETED INSERT
B76 CLUSTER COLOR - INST, BLACK
BAH EQUIPMENT - SECURITY SYSTEM, IMMOBILIZATION, STEP TWO
BS1 INSULATION - ACOUSTICAL PKG
BTV REMOTE START - ENGINE
BVG KIT - BODY KIT, SPORT
C42 HVAC SYSTEM - HEATER, OUTSIDE AIR, DELUXE
C49 DEFOGGER - RR WINDOW, ELECTRIC
C67 HVAC SYSTEM - AIR CONDITIONER FRT, ELECTRONIC CONTROLS
C68 HVAC SYSTEM - AIR CONDITIONER FRT, AUTO, ELECTRONIC CONTROLS
C91 LAMP - INTR, ROOF, COURTESY
C95 LAMP - INTR, ROOF, COURTESY & DUAL READING
CF5 ROOF - SUN, GLASS, SLIDING, ELEC
D31 MIRROR I/S R/V - TILT
D6I MIRROR I/S FRT VAN - SUNSHADE, DRIVER, W/MIRROR, COVER, ILLUM, PASS, W/MIRROR, COVER, ILLUM
D7A HANDLE O/S DOOR - BODY COLOR, CHROME STRIP
D75 HANDLE O/S DOOR - BODY COLOR
D7A HANDLE O/S DOOR - BODY COLOR, CHROME STRIP
DA1 ARM REST - RR SEAT, STORAGE
DBU CONSOLE - FRT COMPT, FLOOR, ARM REST SLIDING
DD8 MIRROR I/S R/V - LT SENSITIVE
DLV MIRROR I/S FRT VAN - SUNSHADE, DRIVER & PASS, W/MIRROR & COVER
DP6 MIRROR PROVISIONS - HOUSING, PAINTED
DWE MIRROR O/S - LH & RH, RC, ELEC, HEAT, AUX WFOV/DRVR, MANFOLD, CNVX/PASS
DWF MIRROR O/S - LH & RH, RC, ELEC, HEAT, AUX WFOV/DRVR, PWRFOLD, CNVX/PASS
DWT MIRROR O/S - LH & RH, RC, MANFOLD, AUX WFOV/DRVR, CNVX/PASS 
DWY MIRROR O/S - LH & RH, RC, ELEC, MANFOLD, AUX WFOV/DRVR, CNVX/PASS
DVR CLUSTER COLOR - INST, BLACK, TRANSLUCENT RINGS W/CHROME TOP
E17 BUMPER - 2.5 MPH
E3E HANDLE - O/S, L/GATE, R/CMPT, CHROME
EA1 POCKET - FRONT SEAT BACK, LH
EA2 POCKET - FRONT SEAT BACK, RH
EBF TRIM SEAT - LEATHER, MERIDIAN
EBJ TRIM SEAT - CLOTH, MESH
EF7 COUNTRY - UNITED STATES OF AMERICA (USA)
EN4 COVER, RR COMPT - HARD, RR COMPT, CARGO
EQK TRIM SEAT - LEATHER, PINNACLE
FCT TRIM DOOR - MESH FABRIC
FCU TRIM DOOR - PU LEATHER
FE9 CERTIFICATION - EMISSION, FEDERAL
FHS VEHICLE FUEL - GASOLINE E85
FHT VEHICLE FUEL - GASOLINE E100
FW7 RATIO - TRANSAXLE FINAL DRIVE 3.83
FX1 RATIO - TRANSAXLE FINAL DRIVE 3.94
FX3 RIDE AND HANDLING - AUTOMATIC ELECTRONIC CONTROLLED
FX6 RATIO - TRANSAXLE FINAL DRIVE 3.87
GAN PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, SWITCHBLADE SILVER MET (G) 636R
GAO PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, GOLDMIST MET (G) 316N
GAP PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, IMPERIAL BLUE MET (G) 403P
GAR PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, CARBON FLASH MET (G) 501Q
GAZ PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, OLYMPIC WHITE (G) 8624
GBE PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, CRYSTAL CLARET TINTCOAT (G) 505Q
GGW PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, DK LABRYINTH MET 707S (62U)
GLF PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, SPACE BLUE METALLIC 819T
GNA CHASSIS EQUIP FRONT - STRUT ASM
GNG CHASSIS EQUIP REAR - REAR AXLE, COMPOUND CRANK, ADDITIONAL WATT LINKAGE
GNF CHASSIS EQUIP REAR - REAR AXLE, COMPOUND CRANK
J67 BRAKE SYSTEM - POWER, FRT & RR DISC, ABS, 15"
J93 BRAKE SYSTEM - POWER, FRT DISC, RR DRUM, ABS, 15"
JJ2 BRAKE LINING - BRAKE NOISE AND DUST PERFORMANCE
K09 GENERATOR - 120 AMP
K34 CRUISE CONTROL - AUTOMATIC, ELECTRONIC
KA1 HEATER - SEAT, FRT
KC7 RECEPTACLE - ELECTRICAL, RR SEAT
KCL HEATER - DUCT, RR PASS (2ND POSN)
KPK HEATER - OIL PAN
KTF KEY - PRIMARY FOLDABLE, ADDITIONAL FOLDABLE
KC7 RECEPTACLE - ELECTRICAL, RR SEAT
KTA AUDIO INTERFACE
LHD VEHICLE DRIVE - LEFTHAND DRIVE
LOD PLANT CODE - LORDSTOWN, OH, USA
LUJ ENGINE - GAS, 4 CYL, L4, 1.4L, MFI, DOHC, TURBO HO, ALUM, GME
LUW ENGINE - GAS, 4 CYL, 1.8L, MFI, 103KW, DOHC, E85 MAX
MDC MOLDING B/S UPPER - BRIGHT
MF3 TRANSMISSION - MAN 6 SPD, OPEL, 76.5 MM, 4.273 1ST, 2.158 2ND, 1.302 3RD, 0.959 4TH, 0.744 5TH, 0.614 6TH, M32-6 WR
MH8 TRANSMISSION - AUTO 6 SPD, HMD, X23F
MZ0 TRANSMISSION - MAN 6 SPD, OPEL, 76.5 MM, 3.82 1ST, 0.74 6TH, (M32 WR)
MZ4 TRANSMISSION - MAN 6 SPD, OPEL, 76.5 MM, 3.82 1ST, 0.615 6TH, (M32 WR)
N34 STEERING WHEEL - LEATHER, 3 SPOKES
N37 STEERING COLUMN - TILT, TELESCOPING
N45 STEERING WHEEL - 3 SPOKES
N92 COVER, WHEEL - BOLT-ON
NAG COVER, WHEEL - BOLT-ON, VAR 1
NE1 CERTIFICATION - EMISSION, GEOGRAPHICALLY RESTRICTED REGISTRATION FOR VEHICLES UP TO 14,000 LBS GVW
NJ1 STEERING - POWER, NON-VARIABLE RATIO, ELECTRIC
NL6 FUEL TANK - 49L, 13 GAL, SINGLE
NT7 EMISSION SYSTEM - FEDERAL, TIER 2
NU5 EMISSION SYSTEM - CALIFORNIA, BIN 4
P76 TIRE & WHEEL - SPARE, SPACE SAVER, STEEL 16"
PJE WHEEL - 17 X 7.0, J, ALUMINUM, DESIGN 10
PWL WHEEL - 15 X 6.5, STEEL, DESIGN1
PL0 POWER LEVEL - BASE PERFORMANCE LEVEL
PWM WHEEL - 16 X 6.5, STEEL, DESIGN2
PZV WHEEL - 18 X 7,5, J, ALUMINUM, DESIGN 7
QYF TIRE ALL - P225/50R17 SL 93 H BW AL3
QYW TIRE ALL - P215/60R16-94S BW R/PE ST TL ALS
RQ7 TIRE ALL - P215/55R17 SL 93S BW ALS
RTN WHEEL - 17 X 7.0, J, ALUMINUM, DESIGN 2
T4A HEADLAMPS - HALOGEN
T43 SPOILER - RR
T74 HEADLAMPS CONTROL - AUTOMATIC, DELAY
T83 HEADLAMPS CONTROL - AUTOMATIC ON-OFF
T3U LAMP - FRT FOG
T3W LAMP SYSTEM - DAYTIME RUNNING, REDUCED INTENSITY LOW BEAM
TM7 BATTERY - LN2, FLA, 12V, 60AH, 438 ENCCA
TPV GRILLE - RADIATOR, BLACK, W/CHROME BAR
TS6 LAMP - STOP, HIGH LEVEL
TTO RADIO EQUIPMENT - COOLING SYSTEM
TTX RADIO EQUIPMENT - AUX CONNECTOR (LINE IN)
TU2 LAMP - MARKER, SIDE
U04 HORN - SINGLE NOTE
U07 HORN - FANFARE
U19 SPEEDOMETER - INST, KILO & MILES, KILO ODOMETER
U68 DISPLAY - DRIVER INFO CENTER
U91 ANTENNA - SHORT, ROOF, RADIO
U2K DIGITAL AUDIO SYSTEM - S-BAND
UAG INFOTAINMENT DISPLAY - GRAPHIC INFO DISPLAY (GID), VAR 1
UD7 SENSOR INDICATOR - REAR PARKING ASSIST
UDB DISPLAY INSTRUMENT - DRIVER INFO ENHANCED (SEGMENTED)
UDC DISPLAY INSTRUMENT - DRIVER INFO ENHANCED (ONE COLOR GRAPHIC)
UDN INFOTAINMENT DISPLAY - COLOR INFO DISPLAY (CID) 7", WVGA
UEC SENSOR INDICATOR - AUTOMATIC AIR RECIRCULATION
UFD INFOTAINMENT DISPLAY - TIME, EXTERNAL TEMP, RADIO
UH0 INDICATOR - SEAT BELT WARNING , LH
UH1 INDICATOR - SEAT BELT WARNING , RH
UJ2 INDICATOR - ENGINE OIL LIFE
UJM TIRE PRESS INDICATOR - MANUAL LEARN
ULS LOCK CONTROL - STEERING COLUMN
UMN SPEEDOMETER - INST, MILES & KILO, MILES ODOMETER
UPF WIRELESS INTERFACE - SHORT RANGE, VOICE REC
UQA SPEAKER SYSTEM - PREMIUM AUDIO BRANDED WITH AMPLIFIER
UTJ THEFT DETERENT - ELECTRICAL, UNAUTHORIZED ENTRY
UYC RADIO - AM/FM STEREO, CD-ROM, CAF, RSA (GMNA VERSION)
UYE RADIO - AM/FM STEREO, CD-ROM, CAF, RSA, MUSIC NAVIGATOR (GMNA VERSION) 
UYS RADIO - AM/FM STEREO, NAV, DVD-ROM, CAF, HDD, USB, RSA, RSE (GMNA VERSION)
UZ6 SPEAKER SYSTEM - 6, PREMIUM
V48 COOLANT - ENGINE MAXIMUM PROTECTION
VCG PROVISIONS - INTERNATIONAL SWITCH/CONTROL SYMBOLS
VHY PROTECTOR - BODY SHEET METAL, HIGH CORROSION PREVENTIVE
VK3 LICENSE PLATE FRONT - FRT MOUNTING PKG
VTW COMPARTMENT - STOWAGE, I/P, W/LID
VWC PANEL CENTER - INSTRUMENT, HIGH GLOSS BLACK
VY7 KNOB - TRANS CONT LEVER, LEATHER
VZ3 LABEL - MERCURY DISPOSAL NOTIFICATION
W1Y CONTROL - STEERING WHEEL, RADIO, REDUNDANT CONTROLS
WA7 PERFORMANCE PACKAGE - AERO
WR6 WHEEL - 16 X 6.5, J, ALUMINUM, DESIGN 8
WTC TIRE & WHEEL - INFLATOR KIT (DO NOT USE AFTER M.Y. 2011)
XJ2 CHASSIS - SPORT, LOWERED
XL7 FREQUENCIES RATING - 315 MHZ, LONG DISTANCE
Y67 DISPLAY - REMINDER PACKAGE
Y8X FUEL ECONOMY - ENGINE IMPROVEMENT
YF5 CERTIFICATION - EMISSION, CALIFORNIA
Z49 COUNTRY - CANADA
Z54 MODEL CONVERSION - LT
Z64 MODEL CONVERSION - LTZ


----------



## ALiCE (Jan 15, 2011)

This are the RPO codes above, combined with the ones from TIS for European Cruze:

01A TRIM COLOR SEAT - JET BLACK 
01B TRIM COLOR SEAT - LT NEUTRAL 
01K TRIM COLOR SEAT - BRICK 
01O TRIM COLOR SEAT - V DK PEWTER 
01S TRIM COLOR SEAT - MED TITANIUM 
01Y TRIM COLOR SEAT - SONIC BLUE 
03C TRIM COLOR SEAT - FURY RED 
04Y TRIM COLOR SEAT - Midnight Onyx 
1A1 TRIM COLOR DR PANEL - SONIC BLUE 
1AB TRIM COLOR DR PANEL - JET BLACK 
1AC TRIM COLOR DR PANEL - LT NEUTRAL 
1AR TRIM COLOR DR PANEL - MED TITANIUM 
1BF TRIM COLOR DR PANEL - BRICK 
1BY TRIM COLOR DR PANEL - FURY RED 
1CN TRIM COLOR DR PANEL - Midnight Onyx 939T 
2H0 ENGINE - GAS, 4 CYL, 1.8L, MFI, 103KW, DOHC 
4AA INTERIOR TRIM - JET BLACK 
4AQ INTERIOR TRIM - V DK PEWTER 
4BO INTERIOR TRIM - COCOA/LIGHT NEUTRAL 
A01 WINDOW TINTED - ALL, SHADED WINDSHIELD (DO NOT USE AFTER M.Y. 2011) 
A51 SEAT - FRT BKT, CUSTOM 
A53 ADJUSTER PASS ST - MANUAL, 6 WAY 
A62 SEAT RR - FIXED SEAT BACK 
A64 SEAT RR - SPLIT, FOLDING, 40/60 
A69 RESTRAINT - SEAT BELT TENSIONER, FRT, VAR. 2 
A99 COMPARTMENT DOOR - LOCKABLE GLOVE DOOR 
AAW INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #17 
AAX INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #18 
AAY INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #16 
ABX INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #19 
ABY INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #20 
ACB INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #21 
KC5 RECEPTACLE - ELECTRICAL, ACCESSORY 
ACI INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #23 
TTW HEADLAMPS CONTROL - AUTOMATIC ON-OFF, TUNNEL DETECTION 
ADS ADJUSTER FRT ST - POWER, MULTI-DIRECTIONAL, RECLINER MANUAL, DRIVER 
AEC WINDOW - POWER OPERATED, DRIVER EXPRESS DOWN 
AED WINDOW - POWER OPERATED, PASSENGER, EXPRESS DOWN 
AEQ WINDOW - POWER OPERATED, RR DRS, EXPRESS DOWN 
AF8 LOCK CONTROL - SIDE DOOR, ANTI THEFT PROTECTION 
AFA INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #1 
AFB INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #2 
AFC INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #3 
AFD INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #4 
AFE INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #5 
AFF INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #6 
D3Y COUNTRY - AFGHANISTAN 
AFH INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #8 
AFI INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #9 
AFK INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #11 
AFL INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #12 
AFM INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #13 
AFN INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #14 
AFO INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #15 
AFP INTERIOR TRIM CONFIG - #44 
AG5 ADJUSTER PASS ST - MANUAL, 2 WAY 
AG6 ADJUSTER PASS ST - MANUAL, 4 WAY 
AH3 ADJUSTER FRT ST - MANUAL, 4 WAY, DRIVER 
AH4 ADJUSTER FRT ST - MANUAL, 6 WAY, DRIVER 
AH9 ADJUSTER FRT ST - MANUAL, 2 WAY, DRIVER 
AHN RESTRAINT PROVISIONS - LATCH 
D4C COUNTRY - BAHRAIN 
AJ3 RESTRAINT SYSTEM - SEAT, INFLATABLE, DRIVER, FRT 
AJC RESTRAINT - HEAD, FRT SEAT, UP/DOWN ADJUSTMENT 
AJG RESTRAINT SYSTEM - SEAT, INFLATABLE, DRIVER & PASS, FRT & SEAT SIDE, SINGLE STAGE 
AKK WINDSHIELD STYLE - ACOUSTIC PVB 
AKP WINDOW TYPE - SOLAR ABSORBING 
AKX WINDSHIELD TYPE - SOLAR ABSORBING 
AL0 SENSOR INDICATOR - INFLATABLE RESTRAINT, FRT PASS/CHILD PRESENCE DETECTOR 
AQP RESTRAINT - HEAD, RR SEAT, CENTER 
AR1 RESTRAINT SYSTEM 
ASV EQUIPMENT - SENSOR AIR MOISTURE & W/S TEMP 
VY7 KNOB - TRANS CONT LEVER, LEATHER 
AU3 LOCK CONTROL - SIDE DR, ELEC 
AWO RESTRAINT SYSTEM RR - SEAT BELT, REAR, 3 POINT, CTR 
AWP RESTRAINT SYSTEM RR - SEAT BELT, REAR, 2 POINT, CTR, LAP BELT 
AXG WINDOW - POWER OPERATED-EXPRESS DRIVER UP/DOWN 
AXJ VEHICLE TYPE - PASSENGER CAR 
AYC RESTRAINT SYSTEM - SEAT, INFLATABLE, DRIVER & PASS FRT, SEAT SIDE, ROOF SIDE, SINGLE STAGE 
AYF RESTRAINT SYSTEM - SEAT, INFLATABLE, DRIVER & PASS FRT, FRT SEAT SIDE & RR SEAT SIDE, ROOF SIDE, KNEE 
B34 COVERING FRT - FLOOR MATS, CARPETED INSERT 
B35 COVERING REAR - FLOOR MATS, CARPETED INSERT 
B76 CLUSTER COLOR - INST, BLACK 
D4G COUNTRY - BAHAMAS 
BS1 INSULATION - ACOUSTICAL PKG 
BTM SWITCH - ENGINE START, KEYLESS 
BTV REMOTE START - ENGINE 
BVG KIT - BODY KIT, SPORT 
C32 HEATER - HEATING/DEFROSTER SYSTEM, REINFORCED, ELECTRIC 
C42 HVAC SYSTEM - HEATER, OUTSIDE AIR, DELUXE 
C49 DEFOGGER - RR WINDOW, ELECTRIC 
C67 HVAC SYSTEM - AIR CONDITIONER FRT, ELECTRONIC CONTROLS 
C68 HVAC SYSTEM - AIR CONDITIONER FRT, AUTO, ELECTRONIC CONTROLS 
C91 LAMP - INTR, ROOF, COURTESY 
C95 LAMP - INTR, ROOF, COURTESY & DUAL READING 
C99 SWITCH - INFL RST I/P MDL MAN SUPPRESSION 
CE1 WIPER SYSTEM - WINDSHIELD, PULSE, MOISTURE SENSITIVE 
CF5 ROOF - SUN, GLASS, SLIDING, ELEC 
CJ6 COUNTRY - IRELAND 
CJ8 COUNTRY - BULGARIA 
CJ9 COUNTRY - ROMANIA 
CK2 COUNTRY - YEMEN 
CK4 COUNTRY - GREECE 
CK5 COUNTRY - PAKISTAN 
CK6 COUNTRY - KENYA 
CK7 COUNTRY - SINGAPORE 
CK8 COUNTRY - MALAYSIA 
CK9 COUNTRY - INDONESIA 
CL5 COUNTRY - PERU 
CL6 COUNTRY - BOLIVIA 
CL7 COUNTRY - URUGUAY 
CL8 COUNTRY - PARAGUAY 
CR2 COUNTRY - SLOVENIA 
CR4 COUNTRY - DUBAI 
CR5 COUNTRY - CROATIA 
CR6 COUNTRY - POLAND 
CR7 COUNTRY - HUNGARY 
CR8 COUNTRY - EGYPT 
CR9 COUNTRY - MOROCCO 
CS0 COUNTRY - CZECH REPUBLIC 
CS1 COUNTRY - TUNISIA 
CS2 COUNTRY - NIGERIA 
CS3 COUNTRY - TOGO 
CS6 COUNTRY - ETHIOPIA 
CS8 COUNTRY - ZIMBABWE 
CT0 COUNTRY - SLOVAKIA 
CT1 COUNTRY - BELGIUM 
CT2 COUNTRY - AUSTRIA 
CT3 COUNTRY - GERMANY 
CT4 COUNTRY - LUXEMBOURG 
CT5 COUNTRY - NETHERLANDS 
CT6 COUNTRY - ITALY 
CT7 COUNTRY - DENMARK 
CT8 COUNTRY - PORTUGAL 
CT9 COUNTRY - SPAIN 
CU0 COUNTRY - UKRAINE 
CU1 COUNTRY - NORWAY 
CU2 COUNTRY - FINLAND 
CU3 COUNTRY - FRANCE 
CU4 COUNTRY - SWEDEN 
CU5 COUNTRY - SWITZERLAND 
CU7 COUNTRY - KUWAIT 
CU8 COUNTRY - SAUDI ARABIA 
CU9 COUNTRY - UNITED KINGDOM 
CV0 COUNTRY - ALBANIA 
CV1 COUNTRY - ICELAND 
CV2 COUNTRY - BRAZIL 
CV4 COUNTRY - ISRAEL 
CV6 COUNTRY - CHILE 
CV8 COUNTRY - IRAQ 
CV9 COUNTRY - TURKEY 
CW4 COUNTRY - CARIBBEAN (ANTIGUA,ANTILLES,BAHAMAS,BARBADOS,BERMUDA,CAY,HAITI,DMINCN,JAMAICA,NASSAU,S.M.,TRINIDAD 
CW6 COUNTRY - GUAM 
CWR COUNTRY - REUNION ISLAND 
CX1 COUNTRY - ARGENTINA 
CX2 COUNTRY - COLOMBIA 
CX3 COUNTRY - ECUADOR 
CX9 COUNTRY - LEBANON 
CY3 COUNTRY - CAMEROON 
CY4 COUNTRY - IVORY COAST 
CY5 COUNTRY - SERBIA 
CY6 COUNTRY - GABON 
CY9 COUNTRY - ESTONIA 
CZ0 COUNTRY - CENTRAL AFRICA 
CZ3 COUNTRY - RUSSIA 
CZ5 COUNTRY - SOUTH AFRICA 
CZ8 COUNTRY - MACEDONIA 
D2A COUNTRY - MYANMAR 
D2B COUNTRY - BRUNE 
D2C COUNTRY - SRI LANKA 
D2D COUNTRY - PHILIPPINES 
D2E COUNTRY - CAMBODIA 
D2G COUNTRY - ALGERIA 
D2H COUNTRY - BENIN 
D2I COUNTRY - LITHUANIA 
D2J COUNTRY - GUINEA 
D2R COUNTRY - BANGLADESH 
D2V COUNTRY - TANZANIA 
D2W COUNTRY - RWANDA 
D2X COUNTRY - BURUNDI 
D2Z COUNTRY - ANTILLES (NL) 
D31 MIRROR I/S R/V - TILT 
D3B COUNTRY - BERMUDA 
D3C COUNTRY - BOSNIA-HERZEGOVINA 
D3D COUNTRY - TRINIDAD 
D3E COUNTRY - ERITREA 
D3F COUNTRY - FIJI 
D3G COUNTRY - CAPE VERDE ISLANDS 
D3I COUNTRY - BARBADOS 
D3K COUNTRY - DOMINICAN REPUBLIC 
D3L COUNTRY - EL SALVADOR 
D3M COUNTRY - GUATEMALA 
D3N COUNTRY - YUGOSLAVIA 
D3P COUNTRY - HAITI 
D3Q COUNTRY - HONDURAS 
D3R COUNTRY - JAMAICA 
D3S COUNTRY - QATAR 
D3Y COUNTRY - AFGHANISTAN 
D4A COUNTRY - LATVIA 
D4B COUNTRY - CHAD 
D4C COUNTRY - BAHRAIN 
D4D COUNTRY - CUBA 
D4F COUNTRY - ASCENSION ISLANDS 
D4G COUNTRY - BAHAMAS 
D4H COUNTRY - BELIZE 
D4I COUNTRY - BURKINA FASO 
D4L COUNTRY - COMORO ISLANDS 
D4M COUNTRY - CONGO BRAZZ 
D4N COUNTRY - COSTA RICA 
D4P COUNTRY - DJIBOUTI 
D5D COUNTRY - NICARAGUA 
D5E COUNTRY - SAMOA AMERICAN 
D5F COUNTRY - SENEGAL 
D5G COUNTRY - SEYCHELLES 
D5H COUNTRY - SIERRA LEONE 
D5J COUNTRY - SOMALIA 
D5L COUNTRY - SWAZILAND 
D5N COUNTRY - UGANDA 
D6F COUNTRY - DEMOCRATIC REPUBLIC OF THE CONGO 
D6I MIRROR I/S FRT VAN - SUNSHADE, DRIVER, W/MIRROR, COVER, ILLUM, PASS, W/MIRROR, COVER, ILLUM 
D72 HANDLE O/S DOOR - BLACK 
D75 HANDLE O/S DOOR - BODY COLOR 
D7A HANDLE O/S DOOR - BODY COLOR, CHROME STRIP 
D91 HANDLE - O/S, L/GATE, R/CMPT, COLOR 
DA1 ARM REST - RR SEAT, STORAGE 
DBU CONSOLE - FRT COMPT, FLOOR, ARM REST SLIDING 
DD8 MIRROR I/S R/V - LT SENSITIVE 
DLU MIRROR I/S FRT VAN - SUNSHADE, DRIVER, W/O MIRROR, PASS, W/MIRROR & COVER 
DLV MIRROR I/S FRT VAN - SUNSHADE, DRIVER & PASS, W/MIRROR & COVER 
DP6 MIRROR PROVISIONS - HOUSING, PAINTED 
DT4 ASHTRAY - CIGARETTE LIGHTER 
DVR CLUSTER COLOR - INST, BLACK, TRANSLUCENT RINGS W/CHROME TOP 
DWE MIRROR O/S - LH & RH, RC, ELEC, HEAT, AUX WFOV/DRVR, MANFOLD, CNVX/PASS 
DWF MIRROR O/S - LH & RH, RC, ELEC, HEAT, AUX WFOV/DRVR, PWRFOLD, CNVX/PASSv 
DWT MIRROR O/S - LH & RH, RC, MANFOLD, AUX WFOV/DRVR, CNVX/PASS 
DWY MIRROR O/S - LH & RH, RC, ELEC, MANFOLD, AUX WFOV/DRVR, CNVX/PASS 
E17 BUMPER - 2.5 MPH 
E3E HANDLE - O/S, L/GATE, R/CMPT, CHROME 
E6A COUNTRY - FRENCH INDIAN OCEAN 
E6B COUNTRY - FRENCH POLYNESIA 
E6C COUNTRY - GAMBIA 
E6G COUNTRY - GHANA 
E6H COUNTRY - OMAN 
E6K COUNTRY - RIO MUNI 
E6L COUNTRY - SAINT HELENA 
E6Q COUNTRY - GUADELOUPE 
E7A COUNTRY - LESOTHO 
E7B COUNTRY - LIBERIA 
E7C COUNTRY - LIBYA 
E7E COUNTRY - MADAGASCAR 
E7F COUNTRY - MALAWI 
E7G COUNTRY - MALI 
E7H COUNTRY - MARTINIQUE 
E7I COUNTRY - MAURITANIA 
E7J COUNTRY - MAURITIUS 
E7K COUNTRY - MONGOLIA 
E7L COUNTRY - NEPAL 
E7M COUNTRY - MONTENEGRO 
E7N COUNTRY - NEW CALEDONIA 
E7Q COUNTRY - VIRGIN ISLANDS 
E7S COUNTRY - ZAMBIA 
E7Y FIRE EXTINGUISHER - 2 KG 
EA1 POCKET - FRONT SEAT BACK, LH 
EA2 POCKET - FRONT SEAT BACK, RH 
EBF TRIM SEAT - LEATHER, MERIDIAN 
EBG TRIM SEAT - CLOTH, FLAT WOVEN 
EBJ TRIM SEAT - CLOTH, MESH 
EF2 COUNTRY - GUINEA-BISSAU 
EF4 COUNTRY - SUDAN 
EF5 COUNTRY - PANAMA 
EF7 COUNTRY - UNITED STATES OF AMERICA (USA) 
EF8 COUNTRY - NAMIBIA 
EN4 COVER, RR COMPT - HARD, RR COMPT, CARGO 
EQK TRIM SEAT - LEATHER, PINNACLE 
ET2 COUNTRY - MOZAMBIQUE 
F82 RATIO - TRANSAXLE FINAL DRIVE 3.23 
FCT TRIM DOOR - MESH FABRIC 
FCU TRIM DOOR - PU LEATHER 
FCV TRIM DOOR - PU PAINT 
FE9 CERTIFICATION - EMISSION, FEDERAL 
FHS VEHICLE FUEL - GASOLINE E85 
FHT VEHICLE FUEL - GASOLINE E100 
FJB RATIO - TRANSAXLE FINAL DRIVE 3.37 
FV1 RATIO - TRANSAXLE FINAL DRIVE 3.72 
FV2 RATIO - TRANSAXLE FINAL DRIVE 4.18 
FW7 RATIO - TRANSAXLE FINAL DRIVE 3.83 
FX1 RATIO - TRANSAXLE FINAL DRIVE 3.94 
FX3 RIDE AND HANDLING - AUTOMATIC ELECTRONIC CONTROLLED 
FX6 RATIO - TRANSAXLE FINAL DRIVE 3.87 
FXF RATIO - TRANSAXLE FINAL DRIVE 3.26 
FXQ RATIO - TRANSAXLE FINAL DRIVE 2.29 
D5N COUNTRY - UGANDA 
GAO PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, GOLDMIST MET (G) 316N 
CK7 COUNTRY - SINGAPORE 
GAR PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, CARBON FLASH MET (G) 501Q 
GAZ PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, OLYMPIC WHITE (G) 8624 
GBE PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, CRYSTAL CLARET TINTCOAT (G) 505Q 
GCB PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, GALAXY WHITE (G) 
GCS PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, VELVET RED MET (G) 
GCT PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, MOROCCAN BLUE MET (G) 
GCU PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, ATLANTIS BLUE MET (G) 
GCV PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, PEWTER GREY MET(G) 
GCW PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, MISTY LAKE MET (G) 
GCY PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, POLY SILVER MET(G) 
GCZ PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, LIGHT GOLD MET (G) 
GGE PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, SUPER RED (G) 717R 
GGW PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, DK LABRYINTH MET 707S (62U) 
GLF PRIMARY COLOR - EXTERIOR, SPACE BLUE METALLIC 819T 
T39 LAMP - TURN SIGNAL, AUX 
GNF CHASSIS EQUIP REAR - REAR AXLE, COMPOUND CRANK 
GNG CHASSIS EQUIP REAR - REAR AXLE, COMPOUND CRANK, ADDITIONAL WATT LINKAGE 
J60 BRAKE SYSTEM - POWER, FRT & RR DISC, ABS, 16" 
J67 BRAKE SYSTEM - POWER, FRT & RR DISC, ABS, 15" 
J93 BRAKE SYSTEM - POWER, FRT DISC, RR DRUM, ABS, 15" 
J94 BRAKE SYSTEM - POWER, FRT DISC, RR DRUM, 15" 
JJ2 BRAKE LINING - BRAKE NOISE AND DUST PERFORMANCE 
K09 GENERATOR - 120 AMP 
K34 CRUISE CONTROL - AUTOMATIC, ELECTRONIC 
K3L BATTERY - LBN2, FLA, 12V, 60AH, 438 ENCCA 
K3S BATTERY - LBN4, FLA, 12V, 75AH, 720 ENCCA 
K60 GENERATOR - 100 AMP 
KA1 HEATER - SEAT, FRT 
KC5 RECEPTACLE - ELECTRICAL, ACCESSORY 
KC7 RECEPTACLE - ELECTRICAL, RR SEAT 
KCL HEATER - DUCT, RR PASS (2ND POSN) 
KG9 GENERATOR - 140 AMP 
KPK HEATER - OIL PAN 
KTA AUDIO INTERFACE 
KTD KEY - PRIMARY RIGID, ADDITIONAL RIGID 
KTF KEY - PRIMARY FOLDABLE, ADDITIONAL FOLDABLE 
KTM KEY - PRIMARY FOLDABLE, ADDITIONAL RIGID 
KUA PLANT CODE - GUNSAN, KOREA 
LHD VEHICLE DRIVE - LEFTHAND DRIVE 
LLW ENGINE - DIESEL, 4 CYL, L4, 2.0L, CRI, SOHC, TURBO, 110 KW 
LOD PLANT CODE - LORDSTOWN, OH, USA 
LUJ ENGINE - GAS, 4 CYL, L4, 1.4L, MFI, DOHC, TURBO HO, ALUM, GME 
LUW ENGINE - GAS, 4 CYL, 1.8L, MFI, 103KW, DOHC, E85 MAX 
LXT ENGINE - GAS, 4 CYL, 1.6L, MFI, DOHC, 80KW (GMDAT) 
LXV ENGINE - GAS, 4 CYL, 1.6L, MFI, DOHC, PT-JV, VARIABLE CAMSHAFT PHASING, 82KW 
MDB MOLDING B/S UPPER - BLACK 
MDC MOLDING B/S UPPER - BRIGHT 
MF3 TRANSMISSION - MAN 6 SPD, OPEL, 76.5 MM, 4.273 1ST, 2.158 2ND, 1.302 3RD, 0.959 4TH, 0.744 5TH, 0.614 6TH, M32-6 WR 
MFH TRANSMISSION - MAN 5 SPD, D16 M/CR 
MFV TRANSMISSION - MAN 5 SPD, D33 SUPER-WIDE, 3.947 1ST, 0.721 5TH 
MH7 TRANSMISSION - AUTO 6 SPD, HMD, X23FHD 
MH8 TRANSMISSION - AUTO 6 SPD, HMD, X23F 
MH9 TRANSMISSION - AUTO 6 SPD, HMD, X24F 
MYJ TRANSMISSION - MAN 6 SPD, (F40-6, FWD) 1ST 4.167, SIXTH 0.623 
MZ0 TRANSMISSION - MAN 6 SPD, OPEL, 76.5 MM, 3.82 1ST, 0.74 6TH, (M32 WR) 
MZ4 TRANSMISSION - MAN 6 SPD, OPEL, 76.5 MM, 3.82 1ST, 0.615 6TH, (M32 WR) 
N33 STEERING COLUMN - TILT TYPE 
N34 STEERING WHEEL - LEATHER, 3 SPOKES 
N37 STEERING COLUMN - TILT, TELESCOPING 
N45 STEERING WHEEL - 3 SPOKES 
N92 COVER, WHEEL - BOLT-ON 
NAG COVER, WHEEL - BOLT-ON, VAR 1 
NE1 CERTIFICATION - EMISSION, GEOGRAPHICALLY RESTRICTED REGISTRATION FOR VEHICLES UP TO 14,000 LBS GVW 
NE9 EMISSION SYSTEM - EEC 09 
NJ1 STEERING - POWER, NON-VARIABLE RATIO, ELECTRIC 
NL6 FUEL TANK - 49L, 13 GAL, SINGLE 
NQR EMISSION SYSTEM - ECE83, LEADED (GMDAT) 
NT3 EMISSION SYSTEM - EEC 00 
NT4 EMISSION SYSTEM - EEC 05 
NT7 EMISSION SYSTEM - FEDERAL, TIER 2 
NU5 EMISSION SYSTEM - CALIFORNIA, BIN 4 
P76 TIRE & WHEEL - SPARE, SPACE SAVER, STEEL 16" 
PJE WHEEL - 17 X 7.0, J, ALUMINUM, DESIGN 10 
PL0 POWER LEVEL - BASE PERFORMANCE LEVEL 
PWL WHEEL - 15 X 6.5, STEEL, DESIGN 1 TBD GLOBAL DELTA (DO NOT USE AFTER M.Y. 2011) 
PWM WHEEL - 16 X 6.5, STEEL, DESIGN2 TBD GLOBAL DELTA (DO NOT USE AFTER M.Y. 2011) 
PZV WHEEL - 18 X 7,5, J, ALUMINUM, DESIGN 7 
Q0G TIRE ALL - 205/65R15-94V BW R/ST TL HW3 
Q0H TIRE ALL - 205/60R16-92V BW R/ST TL HW3 
Q0I TIRE ALL - 215/50R17-91V BW R/ST TL HW3 
Q0J TIRE ALL - 225/50R17-94V BW R/ST TL HW3 
QQ5 TIRE & WHEEL - SPARE, FULL SIZE, STEEL - DO NOT USE AFTER MY 2009 (DO NOT USE AFTER M.Y. 2011) 
QYF TIRE ALL - P225/50R17 SL 93 H BW AL3 
QYW TIRE ALL - P215/60R16-94S BW R/PE ST TL ALS 
RHD VEHICLE DRIVE - RIGHTHAND DRIVE 
RQ7 TIRE ALL - P215/55R17 SL 93S BW ALS 
RTN WHEEL - 17 X 7.0, J, ALUMINUM, DESIGN 2 
T39 LAMP - TURN SIGNAL, AUX 
T3U LAMP - FRT FOG 
T3W LAMP SYSTEM - DAYTIME RUNNING, REDUCED INTENSITY LOW BEAM 
T3X LAMP SYSTEM - DAYTIME RUNNING, REGULAR INTENSITY LOW BEAM 
T43 SPOILER - RR 
T4A HEADLAMPS - HALOGEN 
T68 BATTERY - LN4, FLA, 12V, 80AH, 600 ENCCA 
T74 HEADLAMPS CONTROL - AUTOMATIC, DELAY 
T79 LAMP - FOG, RR 
T83 HEADLAMPS CONTROL - AUTOMATIC ON-OFF 
T8A LICENSE PLATE - FRT & RR MOUNTING PKG 
T94 HEADLAMPS CONTROL - LH RULE OF THE ROAD 
TBT PLANT CODE - ST.PETERSBURG, RUSSIA 
TCU LICENSE PLATE - FRT & RR MOUNTING, ECE 
TM7 BATTERY - LN2, FLA, 12V, 60AH, 438 ENCCA 
TPV GRILLE - RADIATOR, BLACK, W/CHROME BAR 
TPX GRILLE - RADIATOR, BLACK, W/COLORED BAR 
TR6 HEADLAMPS CONTROL - LEVELING SYSTEM, MANUAL 
TR8 REFLECTOR - WARNING, DISABLED VEHICLE 
TS6 LAMP - STOP, HIGH LEVEL 
TTO RADIO EQUIPMENT - COOLING SYSTEM 
TTW HEADLAMPS CONTROL - AUTOMATIC ON-OFF, TUNNEL DETECTION 
TTX RADIO EQUIPMENT - AUX CONNECTOR (LINE IN) 
TU2 LAMP - MARKER, SIDE 
U04 HORN - SINGLE NOTE 
U07 HORN - FANFARE 
U19 SPEEDOMETER - INST, KILO & MILES, KILO ODOMETER 
U2K DIGITAL AUDIO SYSTEM - S-BAND 
U68 DISPLAY - DRIVER INFO CENTER 
U91 ANTENNA - SHORT, ROOF, RADIO 
UAG INFOTAINMENT DISPLAY - GRAPHIC INFO DISPLAY (GID), VAR 1 
UD4 ALARM - VEHICLE SPEED, 120 K/H 
UD7 SENSOR INDICATOR - REAR PARKING ASSIST 
UDB DISPLAY INSTRUMENT - DRIVER INFO ENHANCED (SEGMENTED) 
UDC DISPLAY INSTRUMENT - DRIVER INFO ENHANCED (ONE COLOR GRAPHIC) 
UDG DISPLAY INSTRUMENT - TRIP ODOMETER (SEGMENTED) 
UDK INFOTAINMENT DISPLAY - COLOR INFO DISPLAY (CID) 7", QVGA 
UDN INFOTAINMENT DISPLAY - COLOR INFO DISPLAY (CID) 7", WVGA 
UEC SENSOR INDICATOR - AUTOMATIC AIR RECIRCULATION 
UFD INFOTAINMENT DISPLAY - TIME, EXTERNAL TEMP, RADIO 
UH0 INDICATOR - SEAT BELT WARNING, LH 
UH1 INDICATOR - SEAT BELT WARNING, RH 
UJ2 INDICATOR - ENGINE OIL LIFE 
UJM TIRE PRESS INDICATOR - MANUAL LEARN 
ULS LOCK CONTROL - STEERING COLUMN 
ULS LOCK CONTROL - STEERING COLUMN 
UPF WIRELESS INTERFACE - SHORT RANGE, VOICE REC 
UQA SPEAKER SYSTEM - PREMIUM AUDIO BRANDED WITH AMPLIFIER 
UQF SPEAKER SYSTEM - STANDARD AUDIO 
UTJ THEFT DETERENT - ELECTRICAL, UNAUTHORIZED ENTRY 
UTP ALARM, HORN - CONTENT THEFT DETERENT 
UTR ALARM, HORN - CONTENT THEFT DETERENT, SELF POWERED 
UTT THEFT DETERENT - BODY SECURITY CONTENT 
UTU SENSOR, VEHICLE - INCLINATION 
UTV SENSOR, VEHICLE - INTERIOR MOVEMENT 
UW4 SPEAKER SYSTEM - 4, CUSTOM 
UW6 SPEAKER SYSTEM - 6, CUSTOM 
UXW RADIO - AM/FM STEREO, NAV, CD-ROM, CAF, USB, RSA, TMC, (GME VERSION) 
UYB RADIO - AM/FM STEREO, CD-ROM, CAF, RSA (GME/ME/TAIWAN VERSION) 
UYC RADIO - AM/FM STEREO, CD-ROM, CAF, RSA (GMNA VERSION) 
UYE RADIO - AM/FM STEREO, CD-ROM, CAF, RSA, MUSIC NAVIGATOR (GMNA VERSION) 
UYI RADIO - AM/FM STEREO, CDX-ROM, CAF, RSA, MUSIC NAVIGATOR (GME/ME/TAIWAN VERSION) 
UYS RADIO - AM/FM STEREO, NAV, DVD-ROM, CAF, HDD, USB, RSA, RSE (GMNA VERSION) 
UZ6 SPEAKER SYSTEM - 6, PREMIUM 
V48 COOLANT - ENGINE MAXIMUM PROTECTION 
VCG PROVISIONS - INTERNATIONAL SWITCH/CONTROL SYMBOLS 
VGC PROTECTOR - FILM, PAINT ETCH PREVENTIVE 
VHY PROTECTOR - BODY SHEET METAL, HIGH CORROSION PREVENTIVE 
VK3 LICENSE PLATE FRONT - FRT MOUNTING PKG 
VK8 HOLDER - EYEGLASSES 
VNF ISOLATOR - BATTERY 
VPQ VEHICLE PREPARATION - REMOVER, PROTECTIVE SHIPPING WAX 
VS1 FIRST AID KIT - VEHICLE 
VTW COMPARTMENT - STOWAGE, I/P, W/LID 
VTX COMPARTMENT - STOWAGE, I/P, WO/LID 
VWC PANEL CENTER - INSTRUMENT, HIGH GLOSS BLACK 
VY7 KNOB - TRANS CONT LEVER, LEATHER 
VZ3 LABEL - MERCURY DISPOSAL NOTIFICATION 
W1Y CONTROL - STEERING WHEEL, RADIO, REDUNDANT CONTROLS 
WA7 PERFORMANCE PACKAGE - AERO 
WQS WHEEL - 16 X 6.5, ALUMINUM, DESIGN 17 TBD GLOBAL DELTA (DO NOT USE AFTER M.Y. 2011) 
WQX WHEEL - 17 X 7, ALUMINUM, DESIGN 19 TBD GLOBAL DELTA (DO NOT USE AFTER M.Y. 2011) 
WR6 WHEEL - 16 X 6.5, J, ALUMINUM, DESIGN 8 
WTC TIRE & WHEEL - INFLATOR KIT (DO NOT USE AFTER M.Y. 2011) (DO NOT USE AFTER M.Y. 2011) 
XJ2 CHASSIS - SPORT, LOWERED 
XL7 FREQUENCIES RATING - 315 MHZ, LONG DISTANCE 
XQ9 EQUIPMENT - CHEVROLET 
Y67 DISPLAY - REMINDER PACKAGE 
Y8X FUEL ECONOMY - ENGINE IMPROVEMENT 
YF5 CERTIFICATION - EMISSION, CALIFORNIA 
Z1F IDENTIFICATION - SPEEDOMETER KILOMETER 
Z1G IDENTIFICATION - SPEEDOMETER MILES 
Z49 COUNTRY - CANADA 
Z54 MODEL CONVERSION - LT 
Z64 MODEL CONVERSION - LTZ


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...now *that's* getting to be a comprehensive LIST!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...now this is one RPO code that I'd like to know MORE about!

• *Y8X* *FUEL ECONOMY - ENGINE IMPROVEMENT*

...is that something special for the Eco model only, or is a something like the XFE "tweeks" done earlier that can be applied/retro-installed into other engines?!?


----------



## J-man (May 25, 2011)

Could someone help me find the specific silver colour code for the accent panel under the center air vents and around the shifter.


----------



## rwoodr6419 (May 15, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...now *that's* getting to be a comprehensive LIST!


Good thing you didn't quote the list!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...here's _another_ good *information* source:

http://www.gearsmagazine.com/view.ashx?article=609a6b89-a014-4558-beb7-0aa18952955d


----------



## 99cruze (Sep 12, 2011)

This list was very very usefall. I found the lorstown assemly sheet in my unit. Found a lot of info from your list


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...all North American (USA, Canada, Mexico) Cruzes are built at the Lordstown, Ohio, plant, although GM is considering an additional plant.


----------



## 99cruze (Sep 12, 2011)

*Assembly list*

just incase you did not get my other reply.

found the assembly codes very very usefull.

i found the assembly list in my unit.

list gave me lots of info. Thanks


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...by 'assembly list' are you referring to the label inside the glove box or are you referring to an actual piece of paper (what used to be called a "broadcast sheet")?


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

*RPO codes*

RPO codes for ALL Chevy cars:

Model Information - Online Ordering Guide


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

First thing I noticed, no light in the glove compartment so had to get a flashlight. Rolls and columns of those codes. Only thing I could really read at that angle was, DO NOT REMOVE this label. Didn't try to see if I could squeeze my digital camera in there to take a photo to see what I got.

We had to order our car, not a manual transmission 2LT within 500 miles, then some kid would be driving it over, wanted one with only 5 miles on the odometer. Car came in on a Tuesday, wife has to work until 4:30 so couldn't pick it up until Thursday when the dealer was open to 9:00 PM. Really didn't have a chance to look over the car, a kid made us get in, and according to law had to tell us where the clutch pedal was at. Then play with all those buttons, not to bad, but having to listen to XM and Onstar people for an hour almost killed me. Tried every trick in the book to get my CC number, hey, give me a couple of days.

Then we had to sign a whole bunch of papers saying we didn't want extended warranties, I did take some time to read the final contract to make sure the numbers and what we ordered was correct. Got that at 5:00PM, and didn't leave until 8:30PM, was hungry and tired as was my wife.

Next morning, got up and looked over the car for the first time to make sure what I got that I paid for by going through the six page contract. Was all there, but noticed I didn't get a 2LT, just an LT. So called the dealer about that, the LT, 1LT, and 2LT's are all LT's. Said that is strange, maybe I will take a black marker pen and put a 2 in front of that LT.

While the dealers label was still fresh, pulled that off, okay, I am a nut, don't like extra advertising and especially bumper stickers on my cars. But I sure would like to get a chrome plated 2.


----------



## jess1 (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you *70AARCUDA*


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

"You're welcome." That was started back when I was a moderator here (but not one now).


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Some of the links died, New one for future searches of this thread.

http://www.longroof.info/pdf/rpo.pdf


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Some of the links died, New one for future searches of this thread.
> 
> http://www.longroof.info/pdf/rpo.pdf



Do you have an actual copy of this list? I have searched for about an hour and keep coming up with nothing. If so would you PM me and I'll give you my email address or if it would be easier I think there is a way to use googles features for a file transfer.
Thanks


----------

